# Roast eye of round with dijon and horseradish



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

*Started with this:






Night before, inserted slice garlic into meat, applied a horseradish mustard slurry, wrap and rested in fridge overnight. 









Set the Pit to smoke for about an hour and put in the roast.  Rock’s Stoker was in charge while we went to church.





Upped the Pit temp to around 425-450 for 20 minutes, dropped Pit temp to 325 for until 135 internal temp, pulled and rested for 20 minutes.

Sliced for serving.





Thanks all for looking at our modest roast.
*


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2012)

O-M-G...that is...O-M-G!!!!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes! Another fine job at the smoker.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful, SS.  Wow.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 31, 2012)

Really nice...


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 31, 2012)

Very, very nice looking.  Was the sour cream shown in the first pic used on the coating slurry?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

perfection!


----------

